# 18'6" Flats Skiff Build



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Benjamin F&H said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I have been working on a skiff build for a while now and I'm close to finishing it. I will be sharing photos of the project and would love to hear any positive or negative feedback. This is my first build and I have learned a lot from it.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

pt448 said:


> Looking forward to the pics.


Working on figuring that out. I will have some up shortly.


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Benjamin F&H said:


>


very nice, keep pictures coming....


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

beautiful........


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that's looking great can't wait for water test


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! Is this your design?


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Man that's looking great can't wait for water test





stephenchurch said:


> beautiful........


Thank you. Yeah i'm look forward to the water test as well.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

eagle24 said:


> Nice! Is this your design?


eagle24, the hull is not my design, but the layout of the hatches and the console were not part of the design. I decided I better stick to someone else's hull design for my first build since I had limited knowledge of boat building when I started this project.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

These next few pics will show more progress and the small hallway that I had to get the boat down to put it on a trailer and move it. This was not a fun day.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Any idea of current weight? The engine hoist makes it look very heavy lol


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Man you work fast! That is looking great!


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

yobata said:


> Any idea of current weight? The engine hoist makes it look very heavy lol


Not sure on the current weight but when finished the hull should be around 900 LB dry weight, displacement at 7" draft is should be close to 2000LB.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Brad2048 said:


> Man you work fast! That is looking great!


Thanks, 
These are old pictures and it took a long time to get to that point. I have been working on this boat for a long time just haven't shared progress till now.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

somebody has talent and skill.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Boat reminds me of my friends Glen L boat back in the 60's, beautiful, lots of battens and frames. Looks like it will be extremely stout, give everything a coat of epoxy, it will last longer than a glass boat. Wood boat are faster and quitier than glass and more buoyant.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> somebody has talent and skill.


Thank you.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Boat reminds me of my friends Glen L boat back in the 60's, beautiful, lots of battens and frames. Looks like it will be extremely stout, give everything a coat of epoxy, it will last longer than a glass boat. Wood boat are faster and quitier than glass and more buoyant.


That is hull design i'm using, It is a very stout boat.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Nice work! That thing is gong to be sweet.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Gamecock89 said:


> Nice work! That thing is gong to be sweet.


Nicer than the glass skiffs, superior amount of reinforcements. Looks bullet proof, the decks and bottom. Who designed the framing / hull?


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Gamecock89 said:


> Nice work! That thing is gong to be sweet.


Thanks!


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Nicer than the glass skiffs, superior amount of reinforcements. Looks bullet proof, the decks and bottom. Who designed the framing / hull?


It is a Glen L design, though the plans don't go into much detail with the hatches so I designed them to fit my needs. I also modified the splash well by making it smaller so that I could add another hatch.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

This was not the console in the plans, but I designed it for my needs as well.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Benjamin F&H said:


> This was not the console in the plans, but I designed it for my needs as well.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicest wooden skiff I have seen on this site, first class. Don't forget to epoxy all the wood.........


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

looking good


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Nicest wooden skiff I have seen on this site, first class. Don't forget to epoxy all the wood.........





jdpber1 said:


> looking good


Thank y'all. I am putting at least least two coats on all interior surfaces and putting 6 oz cloth on the deck, cockpit sole, console and hatch covers.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Dry fitting all controls before installing console. 




Made sure hinges fit like I wanted on my hatch covers.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I know you said some of this work was done prior to your first post, but it still seems like breakneck speed!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

This is just a suggestion, based on my personal taste: Those DC distributing switch panels are great and of high quality, but I don't like the white ring around the panel. I also have one, and I pulled all the switches and wiring and painted the panel with a medium gloss black paint to get rid of the white ring. I think it makes a huge difference in the appearance of the switch panel. 

Your boat looks amazing, and your hatch fitting and hatch gutter construction is nothing less than impressive. I am one of many who is excited to see the final results. 

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks awesome!! Are you screwing down the decks?


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> This is just a suggestion, based on my personal taste: Those DC distributing switch panels are great and of high quality, but I don't like the white ring around the panel. I also have one, and I pulled all the switches and wiring and painted the panel with a medium gloss black paint to get rid of the white ring. I think it makes a huge difference in the appearance of the switch panel.


Thanks! That is a good suggestion. I will more than likely end up doing that.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

tomahawk said:


> Looks awesome!! Are you screwing down the decks?


Thanks! I did screw down the deck.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

From the pictures it looks like you have used bronze latch pulls. Is that just the lighting or are they bronze?? If they are where did you find them. I would like to go with as much bronze as I can on my build.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow, this is a great build


----------



## Roy Anderson (Mar 17, 2016)

As someone else said this is one of the best looking home built I've seen, and I've spent a lot of time on Bateau.com looking at marine ply/epoxy/glass builds. What do you expect the final weight to be, draft etc.?


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Gamecock89 said:


> From the pictures it looks like you have used bronze latch pulls. Is that just the lighting or are they bronze?? If they are where did you find them. I would like to go with as much bronze as I can on my build.


That is just the lighting. They are stainless.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Roy Anderson said:


> As someone else said this is one of the best looking home built I've seen, and I've spent a lot of time on Bateau.com looking at marine ply/epoxy/glass builds. What do you expect the final weight to be, draft etc.?


Thanks Roy. I expect the finial weight to be around 1650 lbs with fuel but no one on board. I expect it to draft 7" @ 2000 lbs.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Here are some more photos. Installed console and then primed. Photos of paint to come.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

A MASTERFUL piece of passion, dedication & talent !! ABSOLUTELY going to be gorgeous. Thanks for sharing your endeavor !


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

First coat of paint on console.





Finial Coat


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

This build is really motivating. You make it look so easy, but I know you got to be pulling your hair out at times.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Your wood working craftsmanship is amazing!

Was ALL the wood completely covered with epoxy? Did you use any polyurethane?

What exactly were the screws ? What were they made of?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

You've got a lot to be proud of there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What color is that Bad Assss boat going to be


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If your going to have any electronics under the consol maybe an access door would be a good idea. I hate working under my consol laying upside down


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! This might be your first boat build, but you've obviously built lots of other things. Really impressive. This boat is heirloom quality.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

CodyW said:


> This build is really motivating. You make it look so easy, but I know you got to be pulling your hair out at times.


It hasn't been easy, and I would say pulling my hair out over this project has happened more times than expected.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Your wood working craftsmanship is amazing!
> 
> Was ALL the wood completely covered with epoxy? Did you use any polyurethane?
> 
> What exactly were the screws ? What were they made of?


Thank you that means a lot...all wood was covered with at least three coats of epoxy. I didn't use any polyurethane...The screws were silicon bronze.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> What color is that Bad Assss boat going to be


The hull is Jade mist green and the deck is going to be pallet tan.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> If your going to have any electronics under the consol maybe an access door would be a good idea. I hate working under my consol laying upside down


That is a good idea and I will more than likely end up doing that


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Benjamin F&H said:


> The hull is Jade mist green and the deck is going to be pallet tan.


Awesome


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Started priming the deck and cockpit sole.




Sanded primer 



Painted areas where non skid would not go.


Tedious taping and for non-skid.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Painted non-skid


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, I've seen professionals in the business that don't do as good of a job as that!!! 

Great job!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

what did you use for non-skid and was it rolled on?


----------



## mackman904 (Apr 20, 2016)

Awesome build, I wish I would have seen your hatch drains before I decided to buy pre made for my project. I couldn't figure out how to drain them, so bad arse.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Dude, I've seen professionals in the business that don't do as good of a job as that!!!
> 
> Great job!


Thank you


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah what non-skid and how was it applied?


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

CodyW said:


> what did you use for non-skid and was it rolled on?


I used Awlgrip Griptex Course. Rolled on a coat and used a mixing cup with holes punched in the top to broadcast it over the wet paint. I then let it cure and came back the next day and vacuumed the loose grit up and put another coat of paint on.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

mackman904 said:


> Awesome build, I wish I would have seen your hatch drains before I decided to buy pre made for my project. I couldn't figure out how to drain them, so bad arse.


Yeah it took me some time to figure it out.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice build! Very impressive carpentry work. What kind of paint are you using? Did you spray or roll the hull?


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

You're doing really first class work, beautiful craftsmanship, and you seem to be progressing fast, which means you must be putting in a tremendous amount of hours per week, great job, you'll be in the water soon!
JC


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Marlinman1990 said:


> Nice build! Very impressive carpentry work. What kind of paint are you using? Did you spray or roll the hull?


Thank You. I used Interlux Perfection on the hull with the roll and tip method. I painted the deck and cockpit sole with Sherwin Williams Seagaurd 5000 as a primer and the used their high solids Polyurethane paint for the top coat. I spoke with their industrial sales rep and he recommended this and said it would work well on over epoxy. It is a great paint and I wish I had found it before I painted my hull.


jonrconner said:


> You're doing really first class work, beautiful craftsmanship, and you seem to be progressing fast, which means you must be putting in a tremendous amount of hours per week, great job, you'll be in the water soon!
> JC


Thank You, I appreciate it.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Benjamin F&H said:


> Thank You. I used Interlux Perfection on the hull with the roll and tip method. I painted the deck and cockpit sole with Sherwin Williams Seagaurd 5000 as a primer and the used their high solids Polyurethane paint for the top coat. I spoke with their industrial sales rep and he recommended this and said it would work well on over epoxy. It is a great paint and I wish I had found it before I painted my hull.
> 
> Thank You, I appreciate it.


Is it expensive like awl grip?


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

The deck framing that also serves as the hatch gutters.....how did you make it? Is it a single piece with the gutter channel plowed into it? The gutter channel appears fairly square. I was also wondering if you glassed it, or just coated it with epoxy.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Marlinman1990 said:


> Is it expensive like awl grip?


It is fairly expensive. I got a contractor discount which I was told saved me a lot of money. I haven't used awl grip so Im not sure what kind of coverage it gives with each coat, but I didn't have to paint as many coats as I did with the Perfection.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

eagle24 said:


> The deck framing that also serves as the hatch gutters.....how did you make it? Is it a single piece with the gutter channel plowed into it? The gutter channel appears fairly square. I was also wondering if you glassed it, or just coated it with epoxy.


It is not a single piece, but I did fillet and glass the gutters. If I were to do it again I would do it a little differently to save time. I would use 1/2" and 3/4" marine ply to make them. That's what I did on the console and it worked well.


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Benjamin F&H said:


> It is not a single piece, but I did fillet and glass the gutters. If I were to do it again I would do it a little differently to save time. I would use 1/2" and 3/4" marine ply to make them. That's what I did on the console and it worked well.


Thanks! Your craftsmanship is outstanding btw. Gonna be a nice ride!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Benjamin F&H said:


> It is not a single piece, but I did fillet and glass the gutters. If I were to do it again I would do it a little differently to save time. I would use 1/2" and 3/4" marine ply to make them. That's what I did on the console and it worked well.


Can you explain what your revised gutters would look like/how they would go together? I have both of those materials available (3/4" and 1/2" marine ply) and have not started making my gutters yet. Thanks ahead for any details you can provide!!


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

yobata said:


> Can you explain what your revised gutters would look like/how they would go together? I have both of those materials available (3/4" and 1/2" marine ply) and have not started making my gutters yet. Thanks ahead for any details you can provide!!


First figure out where you want your hatches and mark them out on the deck before permanently installing it. Then use a router or jigsaw and cut the outline of each hatch in the deck (1/2" Marine grade ply). Then take 3/4" ply (you could use stock) and cut it to fill in the hatch hole, that was just cut out of the deck with at least a 3" overlap, using thickened epoxy and temporary screws to fasten it the the underside of the deck. Then route out the 3/4" ply using the 1/2" ply edge as a guide (save the 3/4" ply cutouts you will need them later). Then use more 1/2" ply and cut to match the 3/4" that I just installed, but don't cut out the middle. Temporarily fasten the 1/2" ply and set the 3/4" ply cut out in the hatch hole on top of the 1/2" ply and mark out hatch channels. Cut outside edges of 3/4" ply cutout to desired channel width then round edges. Use thickened epoxy to install 3/4" ply cutout to 1/2" ply. (Note the hatch opening should not be cut out yet) Once epoxy has cured, mark out hatch opening and use router of jigsaw to cut it out, then round edges. Finally use thickened epoxy to glue the 1/2" ply to the 3/4" ply that is glued to the deck. Here is a drawing I did that might help. Let me know if you have any questions or need clarification.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Rigging and wiring. 

Engine Hung

Lights work.

Rub rail installed



Finally out of the garage. 
 


She Floats!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Benjamin F&H said:


> Rigging and wiring. Boat looks amazing....
> 
> Engine Hung
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince's #1 Fan (May 13, 2016)

wow... That is a beautiful homemade skiff. You're very talented


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok she floats! How does she run???


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Vince's #1 Fan said:


> wow... That is a beautiful homemade skiff. You're very talented


Thank you.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Ok she floats! How does she run???


I spent the majority of last weekend breaking in the engine and testing her performance. She actually handled quite well and I was pleased for the most part. There are a few things that would help in performance and handling. I noticed at slow speeds she slides at the stern. Ted, I believe that based on the suggestions you gave strakes would help alleviate this problem. The boat pops on plane at 2700 RMP but the hole shot isn't quite like I want it. I think it is a prop issue and I will be researching this a bit more. If it isn't the prop I will probably add trim tabs to help get the boat on plane faster. I did ocean test the boat on Sunday for the first time. It was fairly calm and I wanted to see how it would do. I was very pleased with how dry it was and ended up going about .5 miles out and then went inlet to inlet which is about five miles total into the wind and didn't have any issues. Next time I take it out I will work on getting some videos.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

What is your speed and RPM at WOT? What pitch prop are you using?


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

LWalker said:


> What is your speed and RPM at WOT? What pitch prop are you using?


I haven't reached WOT yet because I haven't finished breaking in the engine. I 3000 RPM speed is 20 mph and at 4000 RPM it is 30 mph. Current prop pitch is 17.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Gotcha, once you get your WOT numbers, I can help you tune in the prop.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Benjamin F&H said:


> Rigging and wiring.
> 
> Engine Hung
> 
> ...


this is unreal workmanship, awesome job!


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

LWalker said:


> Gotcha, once you get your WOT numbers, I can help you tune in the prop.


That will be great, I will let you know when I get them. Thanks.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Here are a couple short videos of the boat.


I got the WOT numbers and I do need a different prop just not sure exactly what to go with. My WOT numbers right now are 6100 RPM 44 Mph. I would like my RPM's to be at 5500 WOT. Any suggestions?


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Was the speed off a GPS? Your slip number(4%) is extremely low(good).

Is that a normal load? If you were really light, I would stay with that pitch since your max rpm is 6000.

If you had a normal load and you want to drop the RPMs down a little, then jump up to a 19 pitch.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Benjamin F&H said:


> Here are a couple short videos of the boat.
> 
> 
> I got the WOT numbers and I do need a different prop just not sure exactly what to go with. My WOT numbers right now are 6100 RPM 44 Mph. I would like my RPM's to be at 5500 WOT. Any suggestions?


perfect pitch, when you add a load it should be close to exact........


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Figured I would share an update on this build. I have also started another fun boat build that is based off my own design that I will share a little later own.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I know you said this is a Glen-L design...which one?

Flats flyer?

You did an amazing job.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> I know you said this is a Glen-L design...which one?
> 
> Flats flyer?
> 
> You did an amazing job.


Thank you, it is the Flats flyer design.


----------

